# Feed trough designs



## SANDQ (Dec 27, 2011)

Has anybody got any designs for free standing feed troughs. I have been using old gutter pipe on wooden blocks. The goats fight for food, so I want to make something that they have to stick thier heads through first, and have thier own space to eat. Or does any one know what size head opening is best for a goat and recomended space per goat while feeding?


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Here is a picture of what Vicki has for her alfalfa pellets for her does..... Not sure if there are plans for it, but someday will have the same thing! Currently we have something close, but not worth sharing the plans for it  Either way hope this helps\give you a basic idea.

http://www.dairygoatinfo.com/index.php?topic=19995.0


----------



## Horsehair Braider (Mar 11, 2011)

I heard about one on Nubian Talk that I'd like to build. It's a box the size of a bale or hay, or actually a little bigger than the bale, and it stands up on legs. The top and the bottom of the box are solid wood; the sides are slats, at an angle, to allow the goat to pull her head out at the bottom but not "get" the goat next to her. In the plans I saw, the thing opened from the top, and you put the bale in from the top. However, for me, it works better for one end to open up, and to slide the bale in from the end. Then you cut off the twine or wire and close the box. Also, for mine, I intend to put a little slanted roof on the top both to shed the snow and rain, and provide a little shelter for the goats. It also stops them jumping on top of the box and sitting on it and pooping on it.


----------



## Bella Star (Oct 27, 2007)

That is really a nice feeder !!!


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

Or you can use a crib- it works for our girls anyway


----------



## LLB101 (Sep 29, 2009)

I got a sports ball cart from a surplus store, its the size of a bale of hay at least, made of pipe spaced apart like stock panel, on wheels with nice handle. I want to make a box for the bottom of it, and a roof. I'll be able to wheel it with a whole bale right into the pen and they'll have all sides to eat from.

Really I want to decorate it to look like a coffee barista cart, but that's kind of hopeless silly Seattle! :lol

Y'all know about Starbucks is from Seattle and this city is coffee obsessed? A cart on every corner with min 2 coffee places per block...

So I want a goat spoof outline like the Starbucks sign on the roof etc.


----------

